# ISTANBUL | Manzara Adalar | 40 fl | 38 fl | 37 fl | 22 fl | 17 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Manzara Adalar *
*Istanbul, Turkey*


*WINNING PROPOSAL*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 38 fl, 37 fl, 22 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Perkins Eastman

http://www.manzaraadalar.com.tr/







































*FIRST PROPOSAL*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik Proje


----------



## 1683TheSiege (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice view to Marmara Sea and the Princess Islands :cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://i.hizliresim.com/52L3El.png


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Manzara-Adalar-Kartal/934461196588867


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzAw_t_XEAACFLV.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2WyzIQXEAAyb18.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://twitter.com/antyapi_?lang=tr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://de.foursquare.com/v/iş-gyom...c74baaba?openPhotoId=58b2f11cf22995176aecec4b


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://twitter.com/search?q=kartal şantiyesi&src=typd


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by tyayalar:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/157087452_RnkfA5eLJb3lRTbj7v-o8DCRs4IVKdeso7aT8wyMbbk.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/71155588_LNALKwfFh4Um-F4eJbi0sbaMu0nHFnBWBBWj9hC4dF4.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/70801269_EmAuaj3rqpcfLfqz4cczgxnisglQW6orFbI5y2FB52Y.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu









http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------

